# VIP 622 TV1 Output Question



## rcurrell (Jan 28, 2006)

I was wondering if both the HDMI and component outputs on the VIP 622 on TV1 are active simultaneously? My 811 receiver allows me to connect one HD tv to the DVI output and another HD tv to the component ouput with both active simultaneously.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't say for sure, but in light of the fact that the 942's HDMI and component outputs are active at the same time, I would assume the same is true for the 622.

I've got the 942's HDMI and component going to my 50" Plasma - I can pick whichever input I want. Mainly did this because of the audio dropouts on the HDMI.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd have to say yes, as if you notice, none of hte boxes has ever asked which output you plan to use. it only seems logical to have them both going since if you aren't going to ask the customer which they want active  

and it helps those with 2 HD sets even it you have to watch the same thing


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's great if it's true! I am in the same situation where I need both to work. It's too bad the second zone doesn't have the option to be HD. 

It's an HD world after all, it's an HD world after all, it's an HD world after all.....it an HD, HD world!


----------



## chasby (Jan 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if the S-Video output is also active when the HDMI is used for the local HDTV?? I presently have an S-Video output from my Dish 501 feeding my Anthem AVR which has a second zone S-Video cable feeding my 2nd home theater downstairs. (The AVR switches S-Video between Dish 501, Hi-8 VCR, S-VHS VCR, and Laserdisc signals.)
Thanks, chasby


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Concerning the TV2 RF out. Does anyone have any idea how long of a cable run is possible for adequate reception at the second TV?


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

boylehome said:


> Concerning the TV2 RF out. Does anyone have any idea how long of a cable run is possible for adequate reception at the second TV?


NOt sure in feet but it is a long ways as it is a RF signal and most TV tuners are extremely sensetive, I have a 625 Sd dvr running TV2 out to my shop with a 100+ ft of 75z coax with not a hint of sig. loss. I have read somewhere{?} 200ft before you need a booster.

Bear!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

chasby said:


> Does anyone know if the S-Video output is also active when the HDMI is used for the local HDTV?? I presently have an S-Video output from my Dish 501 feeding my Anthem AVR which has a second zone S-Video cable feeding my 2nd home theater downstairs. (The AVR switches S-Video between Dish 501, Hi-8 VCR, S-VHS VCR, and Laserdisc signals.)
> Thanks, chasby


if i recall correctly, it was stated that with the 622 HD and SD would work simultaneously


----------



## rcurrell (Jan 28, 2006)

I just received a response from Echostar support: "All outputs are active simultaneously on the VIP 622 DVR." per Laura Goodman, Echostar Tech Support.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

bear paws said:


> NOt sure in feet but it is a long ways as it is a RF signal and most TV tuners are extremely sensetive, I have a 625 Sd dvr running TV2 out to my shop with a 100+ ft of 75z coax with not a hint of sig. loss. I have read somewhere{?} 200ft before you need a booster.
> 
> Bear!


Bear,

Hopefully the 622 will be similar for RF. I estimate that I'll have just a little over 100' to run cable for TV2.

John


----------

